# LIKE Befehl, Case sensitiv?



## Crypi (12. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

ich möchte eine SQL Abfrage schreiben, die nach Datensätzen sucht, die sich ähneln.

ungefähr so:

SELECT * FROM tabelle WHERE spalte LIKE '%variable%'

Funktioniert auch gut, außer das die Abfrage case sensitiv ist. und das will ich nicht.
variable soll also auch so aussehen können und trotzdem gefunden werden:
Variable, VaRiaAble 
Ich hoffe mein Problem ist verständlich.

Danke für eure Hilfe
Crypi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Dann verwende duch einfach die Upper/Lower Funktion um die beiden zu vergleichenden Werte in Groß- bzw. Kleinbuchstaben umzuwandeln. Dann sollte der Vergleich immer funktionieren.

Gruß Tom


----------

